# Tall boots for Plantar Fasciitis



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

subbing, because I also suffer from the same condition.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know specifically about boots, but I always wear arch support gel inserts in my boots which makes them a lot sturdier and more comfortable as I have awful feet.


----------



## ezrida (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know about tall boots but I can tell you about shoes that you must find the shoe that fit your needs. I mean this is individual. There are some general guidelines about shoes for plantar fasciitis but you must find the shoe that is good for you. For example some good ideas I have found here:
Plantar Fasciitis Shoes


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

ezrida said:


> I don't know about tall boots but I can tell you about shoes that you must find the shoe that fit your needs. I mean this is individual. There are some general guidelines about shoes for plantar fasciitis but you must find the shoe that is good for you. For example some good ideas I have found here:
> Plantar Fasciitis Shoes


A good set of guidelines..especially #4 and #5. Consider finding a good physical therapist...they can make you customized inserts that will make a big difference.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm interested in this too. I have orthotics, but they don't sit properly in boots with a heel.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

To tell the truth, with the nice looking half chaps that are out there, my schooling is done with a good pair of paddock boots and the half chaps. It gets hot and humid here in NC. It is nice to take the half chaps off between horses yo let the legs breathe.

They look and feel like the tall boots and offer the same (or better) grip.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Do your feet hurt even when riding? Usually one does not do a ton of walking in their riding boots. If you have PF then I would suggest you do the walking required in the shoes that are best for you foot , then when hyouare are ready to ride , change into the riding boots. I have had PF for years. it was really bad for two years. Walking was a real drag. I had orthotics made from three different sources. I had injections dirrectily into the heel (yow! that hurts!) I ate antiinflammatory drugs like candy, iced the foot after walking, did this and that stretch . and on and on. 

Finally, I got a good doc who made me good orthotics, and I wore "Haflinger" brand slippers around the house, ditched my Birkenstocks, never walked barefoot and little by little , it got better.

I wear good running shoes that are the most torsionally stable (Brooks). I wear my Haflinger slippers around the house (love them!!!!!) , and wear Dansko clogs when out shopping or other activities with a lot of standing. I never wear fashionable shoes that have no support. I walk barefoot only for short periods of time, and I carefully engage the muscles of the bottom of my foot to forcefully create the arch that I lack.
If I wear dress shoes for a few hours, I am ok, but if I feel the slightest pain, I back off to the orthotics. It's management, not a cure. 

Shoes with a stiff bottom , such as hiking boots, are best. YOiu'd think soft is good, but NOT SO. A boot with a "rocker" to the sole or a steel shank is best. 
The Cobalt series of boots by Ariat are better, and then take out their insole and put in either your orthotic, or a "Super Feet" store bought orthotic, so you can keep your real custom made ones for your daily use shoes. 

CUSTOM MADE is the key. It will cost 3 to 4 hundred dollars, but worth every cent.


----------

